# awstats. letzter Monat / letztes Jahr



## mare (6. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

Momentan läuft hier awstats über CGI. Dabei kann man auch die Stats der letzten Monate/Jahre ansehen. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Daten auch bei der statischen Variante bereitzustellen? Aktuell sieht man nur den aktuellen Monat. 

Ansonsten muß ich schauen ob ich die CGI-Variante irgendwie integriere.

/lg mare


----------



## Till (6. Apr. 2011)

Die statische und cgi Variante von awstats haben die gleiche Ausgabe, nur das halt die Daten als html Deteien gespeichert sind. Awstats zeigt also alle Daten an, die in dem Zeitraum angefallen sind in dem awsatst benutzt wurde. Vorherige Jare werden also nur angezeigt, wenn awstats zu dem Zeitpunkt schon für dieses Web aktiviert war.


----------



## mare (6. Apr. 2011)

hmm. Ich habe die alten Statistikdaten der Domain mit in den Ordner gelegt. Die Monatsübersicht zeigt z.B. auch die Daten von Jan und Feb an.
Also scheint der Import ja funktioniert zu haben und awstats auf die alten Daten zuzugreifen.
Aber das Dropdownfeld gibt es leider nicht :-(


----------



## Till (6. Apr. 2011)

awstats hat ja interne Dateien in denen es sich "merkt" welche Statistiken alle existieren. Diese Dateien liegen gleube ich irgendwo in /var/... Hast Du die auch mit migriert?


----------



## mare (6. Apr. 2011)

hmm. 

Die alten Daten werden schon verwenden (Januar / Februar Zusammenfassung sind da.) Ich meine das Dropdownfeld der CGI-Version.

So wie ich das jetzt verstanden haben generiert awstats zwar unter /var/lib/awstats/YYYMMM.domain.txt die Statsdaten generiert aber mit der statischen Methode nur den aktuellen Monat im Detail und das Jahr als grobe Übersicht. Um Heute die Details (Entry/Exit Pages / Suchmaschinen) vom Januar anzusehen bleibt nichts anderes übrig als das Programm per cgi aufzurufen damit man den Monat wählen kann bzw. mit dem buildscript explizit den Monat erstellen lassen.

Alternativ könnte man ein nun ein Skript aufsetzen, was das jeden Monat für den Letzten macht und die Daten als Static Pages entsprechend in einem domainbasiertem Archiv (unterordner von /stats/YYYY/MM/) ablegt.


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2011)

awsatst generiert die Details für jeden Monat und speichert sie im stats Verzeichnis der Webseite. Da Du aber awstats von einem anderen Server rüber kopiert hast, der keine statische Verison verwndet, fehlen die Seiten bei Dir.


----------



## mare (7. Apr. 2011)

Ahh ok,

Kannst du mir mal bitte ein ls eines stats Verzeichnisses mit mehreren Monaten schicken?

Danke


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2011)

Ich verwende auf meinen Servern kein awstats. Aber vielleicht kann Dir das jemand anderes schicken.

ISPConfig verwendet das script awstats_buildstaticpages.pl welches zum awstats Paket gehört.


----------



## mare (10. Mai 2011)

So, um das Thema abzuschließen ....

Fakt ist: awstats baut per default mit dem buildscript immer nur den aktuellen Monat als statische Seiten.

Wenn man auch die Monate davor haben möchte gibt:

1. hier einen Patch für awstats Various files @ dk-hestmaster
damit auch alle vorherigen Monate berücksichtigt werden und das "Dropdownmenu" zur Auswahl auch in die statischen Seiten eingebaut wird.
(Das war mit zu viel Frickelei und beim nächste apt-get update vergesse ich das auf Garantie wie einzubauen.)


2. die Möglichkeit in ISPc awstats als CGI Version zu nutzen und so die letzten Monate dynamisch zu generieren wenn man es braucht.

Dazu muß nur die  /etc/apache2/sites-available/default um 

```
Alias /awstats-icon/ /usr/share/awstats/icon/
<Directory /usr/share/awstats/icon>
Options None
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>
<Directory /var/lib/awstats>
Options None
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>
```
ergänzt werden.

Jetzt kann man mit http://IP_SERVER/cgi-bin/awstats.pl?config=domain.tld die Stats jeder Domain abfragen.

Als zusätzliche Optionen habe ich noch cgi-bin in keine was-anderes umbenannt (auch in der default) und einen MD5+SALT Hash an die URL gehangen welchen dann awstats mit auswertet. Die Links habe ich dann im ISPCONFIG Unter Domains / Traffic eingebaut und so kann jeder Kunde wieder seine Stats anschauen.


----------

